# STARTER - was ist zu beachten?



## Grimsey (3 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

entschuldigt die allgemeinen Themenbezeichnung aber ich habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Software STARTER und hoffe, Ihr könnt mir da etwas weiter helfen.
Wir haben hier die Version 5.1 und eine Anlage, deren Umrichter (G120 bzw. S120) mit einer älteren Software Version 4.4 erstellt wurden. Wenn wir das Projekt öffnen, kommt ein Hinweis, dass die Versionen unterschiedlich sind und das Projekt auf die aktuelle Version 4.5 aktualisiert wird. Warum wird diese nicht auf die Version 5.1 hochgezogen?

Wenn das Projekt geschlossen wird erscheint Abfrage, ob das Projekt wieder auf die Version 4.4 konvertiert werden soll (Systemversion 5.10...). Was genau hat das zu bedeuten?

Wenn wir den Projektstand mit der installierten Version 5.1 online sichern, können wir diesen dann auch wieder auf den Umrichter einspielen? Gibt es da Erfahrungen dazu? Müssen wir auf etwas besonders achten? Ändert sich an dem Projekt etwas? Muss ggf. die Firmware der CCU aktualisiert werden oder ähnliches?

Unser Problem ist, dass wir vom Lieferanten zwar einen Programmstand geliefert bekommen haben, aber selbst der Lieferant nicht mehr weiß, ob es sich dabei um den aktuellen handelt:sb7: !
Wir wollen nun gern die Parameter der FUs sichern, damit wir sie ggf. wieder auf ein Ersatzgerät aufspielen können.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure erklärenden Worte! Habt vielen Dank!


----------



## ChristophD (3 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

weil bei Starter V4.5 und 5.1 die Projektversion gleich geblieben ist , daher die Meldung mit V4.5.
Die zurückkonvertieren Meldung bedeutet das du das Projekt wieder in V4.4 öffnen kannst, machst du das nicht dann kannst du das Projekt eben nicht mehr mit der alten Version öffnen.

Sichern und wieder einspielen geht ohne Probleme, eine FW Hochrüstung ist ebenfalls nicht nötig.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Grimsey (4 Januar 2019)

Hallo @ChristophD,

hab vielen Dank für Deine rasche Antwort!
Wir konnten die Parametrierung der Sinamics S120 und G120 heute erfolgreich in ein leeres Projekt sichern. Das hat wunderbar funktioniert.
Bei den G120 fehlen dummerweise die Namen der Antriebe (dort steht überall "Antriebsgerät xy"), aber vielleicht versteckt sich noch ein Hinweis in den Parametern.

Gruß
Grimsey


----------



## ChristophD (4 Januar 2019)

was für G120 genau?
Wenn es DP Geräte sind spielen die Namen keine Rolle.


----------



## Grimsey (4 Januar 2019)

Es sind Geräte mit ProfiNet. Die genaue Bezeichnung muss ich erst noch einmal in Erfahrung bringen. Da fehlen mir hier leiter die Unterlagen.

Update: laut Schaltplan G120C, definitiv mit ProfiNet


----------



## Grimsey (7 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist im Projekt der Onlinesicherung aufgefallen, dass alle G120C zwar gesichert wurden, aber wie oben schon erwähnt ohne Benamung und leider auch ohne hinterlegte Motordaten.
Werden diese bei dem Umrichtertyp etwa nicht im Umrichter gespeichert oder wurde das schlichtweg vergessen?

Es fehlen für die Control-Units auch die Informationen zur Firmware...da steht lediglich 0 drin... 

Ich habe vom Zulieferer noch einen alten Projektstand, wo die Motordaten hinterlegt sind. Allerdings ist auch dieses Projekt nicht vollständig so dass ich nicht sicher sein kann, dass dies der letzte und aktuelle Programmstand ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Motordaten online aus dem FU herauszuholen? 

Ich danke Euch für Eure Tipps!


----------



## ChristophD (7 Januar 2019)

Hi,

welche Motordaten fehlen?
Eigentlich sollte nach einem Upload der Geräte alle Daten vorhanden sein.
Was genau habt ihr gemacht?

Sicher das die Namen falsch sind?
Antriebsgerät_XY klingt für mich nach den Defaultnahmen die beim anlegen vergeben werden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Grimsey (7 Januar 2019)

Hallo ChristophD,

danke für Deine Rückmeldung.
Wenn ich im Projekt einen Antrieb mit FU G120C öffne und dann unter "Control_Unit" -> "Konfiguration" gehe, dann wird dort ein Fenster geöffnet in dem Informationen zur CU und zum Motor angegeben sind. Bei den Daten zum Motor sind keine Werte hinterlegt. Es ist angegeben "kein Motor" und alle restlichen Werte sind Null.

Zur Sicherung der Geräte sind wir online gegangen und haben die Daten vom Umrichter ins PG geladen. Das hat soweit funktioniert nur leider steht bei allen G120C-FU nur "Antriebsgerät_1", "Antriebsgerät_2" und so weiter als Name und es sind keine Parameter hinterlegt.

Im Projekt welches ich vom Zulieferer erhalten habe, sind aussagekräftige Namen vergeben und auch Parameter.

Ich sollte hier noch erwähne, dass ich mich jetzt die letzte Stunde mit dem SPS-Projekt befassen konnte. Dieses ist ein TIA V13 Projekt, in dem alle Antriebe als Technologieobjekte angelegt sind. Ich versuche gerade nachzuvollziehen, wie die Ansteuerung der Antriebe so im allgemeinen realisiert wurde. Die Antriebe werden alle über ProfiDrive angesteuert bzw. halt mit den Technologiefunktionen.

Kann es da zu irgendwelchen Überschneidungen mit Starter kommen? Bzw. könnte dies der Grund sein, weshalb man da keine Parameter hat?


----------



## ChristophD (7 Januar 2019)

Hi,

welche Namen stehen denn in erreichbare Teilnehmer für die Antriebe?
Online gegangen? Sprich Du hast ein Einzelantriebsgerät angelegt und online gegangen und Upload gemacht?

Eigentlich sollte es keine Überschneidung mit STARTER geben, STARTER liest nur die gespeicherten Werte zurück beim Upload.

Wenn Du online gehst siehst Du dann die Motordaten online in der Expertenliste (p300ff)?

Der Gerätename sollte auch über r8930 gespeichert sein, was steht da bei dir?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Grimsey (7 Januar 2019)

Hi,

also wir haben im Starter ein leeres Projekt angelegt.
Dann sind wir Online gegangen und das Programm hat uns alle erreichbaren Teilnehmer angezeigt.
Danach haben wir alle Antriebe markiert bzw. über die Schaltfläche "alle Antriebe auswählen" ausgewählt. Danach die Schaltfläche "Antriebe ins Projekt übernehmen" gedrückt. Damit wurden alle Daten heruntergeladen und das Programm hat bei jedem Antrieb rückgefragt, ob die Daten ins PG übernommen werden sollen.

Auf diese Art und Weise haben wir alle Antriebe ins Projekt geholt. Bei den S120 haben wir ja auch alle Daten.

Für die Onlinedaten muss ich erst noch einmal an die Anlage, dass schaffe ich eventuell heute nochmal. Dann kann ich dazu auch was sagen.
Offline sind die Parameter nicht ausgefüllt.


----------



## ChristophD (7 Januar 2019)

Hi,

wenn die geräte nur aus erreichbare teilnehmer übernommen wurden dann erfolgt kein Upload der Daten.
Der muss expliziet durchgeführt werden, also nach der Übernahme aus der Lifelist online gehen und Upload durchführen für jedes Gerät.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Grimsey (7 Januar 2019)

Hi,

ich danke Dir recht herzlich.
Wir werden das Ganze nochmal probieren.


----------



## Grimsey (14 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vergangene Woche nochmal die Sicherung der Parameter durchgeführt.
Nachdem  alle Antriebsgeräte im neuen Projekt waren, habe ich, wie von  ChristophD korrekt angemerkt, die Parameter der G120-Antriebe nochmal  separat in das PG geladen. Das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert und es  sind jetzt auch alle Parameter vorhanden.
Recht vielen Dank für den Hinweis!!!

Lediglich bei einem Antrieb lautet der Name des Antriebsgerätes nur "G_120". Im Parameter r8930 ist aber der korrekte Name hinterlegt. Muss man sich da jetzt Gedanken machen oder kann ich den Namen des Antriebsgerätes im Projekt bedenkenlos auf den korrekten Namen ändern?


----------



## ChristophD (14 Januar 2019)

Hi,

kannst du bedenkenlos auf den korrekten Namen ändern.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

